#        2014

## moryaha

2014 -199    ?      ,    199,  220,    ...?     1   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2014 -199    ?      ,    199,  220,    ...?     1   ?


    ,  28.12.2013      ,    28.12.2013. (http://regulation.gov.ru/project/865...&stage_id=6160) ,   ,      ().  ,      ,                )         )               .

              10      .

----------

?

----------


## 56

> ?

----------


## 56

!
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/8654.html

----------


## 56

199 
              170  199 .          1   ,      220 .


       (293   0,5 )   (322   0,5 ).     250  280  .

    ,   2014        9%  500     .  ,         .

      ,  ,     ,   ,          .

               2013 .           1  2010      89 .

----------


## osfo

> 199 
>               170  199 .          1   ,      220 .
> 
> 
>        (293   0,5 )   (322   0,5 ).     250  280  .
> 
>     ,   2014        9%  500     .  ,         .
> 
>       ,  ,     ,   ,          .
> ...


    ..))

----------


## 56

> ..))


    ,    -?



 10 . 10        (   ).    ,       .

 20 .     .      .

 40 .   .   .   ,        .   ,    .

 45 .      ,    .      .

 .    ,      ,  .     .

   .     .  ,   ,     ,     ,   .

   .     .  ,   -,   .

----------


## osfo

> ,    -?
> 
> 
> 
>  10 . 10        (   ).    ,       .
> 
>  20 .     .      .
> 
>  40 .   .   .   ,        .   ,    .
> ...


....            ..
N.B.   ,  ,  )))

----------


## 56

> ....            ..
> N.B.   ,  ,  )))


   !)))

----------


## osfo

> !)))


        ...

----------


## 56

> ...


    .       !      .

----------


## osfo

> .       !      .


     ...

----------


## 56

> ...


      ,

----------


## osfo

> ,


,        )))

----------


## 56

> ,        )))

----------


## osfo

> 


   ?

----------


## 56

> ?

----------


## osfo

> 


     ?

----------


## 56

> ?


  ,     .           .  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> ,     .           .


     "".

----------


## 56

> "".


 ,

----------

> ,



     .....    ?

----------


## 56

> .....    ?


   28.01.2014  9   ,      (  ),  (  )        28  4  2014          .

             15  .         .

                           ,           .

----------


## osfo

..,      -...

----------


## 56

> ..,      -...


......    ,          .        ,       .     !......

----------


## osfo

> ......    ,          .        ,       .     !......


 ...      ..     )))
..      .
P.S.  ,  , ?

----------


## 56

> ...      ..     )))
> ..      .
> P.S.  ,  , ?


        ?
 ,     ,               !

----------


## osfo

> ?
>  ,     ,               !


.. ?

----------


## 56

> .. ?


     ,    ,    !

----------


## osfo

> ,    ,    !


""?

----------


## 56

> ""?


Osfo,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post54230009    )))

----------


## osfo

http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/355430/

----------


## 56

> http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/355430/


,   )))

----------


## osfo

> ,   )))


 ,     ?

----------


## 56

> ,     ?


 !         :Wink:

----------


## 56

http://regulation.gov.ru/project/865...&stage_id=1035
    ,      (  ),  (  )        28  
        19/02/2014

----------


## 56

1        220 .

            . ,         220 .,        199 .
         ,         .     ,       .      400 .       ,      500 .   ,   .

 ,          .    45             .      46  .    .      , ,       .  ,  2013     12%.           ,    .

 ,           ()  ,        .    2015   300 .?        ,   ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

...

----------


## 56

28  2014 .  9 "  ,      (  ),  (  )        28 "
5810_pr1-2.pdf

----------

> 28  2014 .  9 "  ,      (  ),  (  )        28 "
> 5810_pr1-2.pdf


   19.02.2014.    01.03.2014???

----------


## deklarant_

(    ).

        " -  " (http://www.pravo.gov.ru). 
" -  "        10  2011 .         .

       (  ),          ,  :
    -  "    "   "  " ( -  );
       (http://www.fsrar.ru).
  ,          , **  . (        -   " 24 "  2012 .  93)

----------

,       -      19.02.
     , ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       -      19.02.
>      , ,


  ,             " -  " (http://www.pravo.gov.ru). 
" -  "        10  2011 .         .

----------


## 56

> ,             " -  " (http://www.pravo.gov.ru). 
> " -  "        10  2011 .         .

----------


## 56

()  28  2014 . N 9 . 
"  ,      (  ),  (  )        28 " 

: 28  2014 .  "" -   6320

----------


## 56

:

28.02.2014        ()  28  2014 . N 9 .  "  ,      (  ),  (  )        28 "
         .  1  2014       17 ,   -   10,5 .      "".
 ,      ,    (  ),  (  )     .

     199      .   1  2014       220 . ,     , , , ,        .      ,  ,   2014  293 .         322 .
           .   ,  2013   -   85,7        12,3  ,   2012 .      23,9   7,439  ,   -  7,7 ,  33,9  .          8,5   890  .   ,   " "   ,   ,   .

   ,  2012        30        .       :  2013 .,    ,        50 .

        127     -    25 .   ,   ,    100    .

   "" -      ,     .   -  ,     ,  , " "   , ,        ,          ,     ().

  20     ,   15-17          .   "",     5  .

 ,    ,       .          25  -  ,      .   ,             2015     100  .

 2012      10   ,       . , ,   ,     ""               .

  ,  ,    . "      35     ,   -  50      ", -    .

           ,  . " ,  ,     .        , ,  ,       ", -  .



    "-", 58           .              .

      4   ,  ", " - 15 .

----------


## lara33

.   ,       (  )-    250 .   199 .  ,     ?      .     ?    . .

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?

----------

!     1  2014.        0,5  220 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !     1  2014.        0,5  220 ?


,   http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=887

----------

,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ?


     1     ,     :
  - 322   0,5  , -293   0,5

----------

0,375   0,5         0,5 . -  0,375  0,5   220 ???

----------


## deklarant_

> 0,375   0,5         0,5 . -  0,375  0,5   220 ???


 :
0.375  - 161.25  ( 38%  39 %)
0.375  -165 ( 39%  40 %)
0.37*6*  - 215  ( 38%  39 %)
0.37*6*  -220 . ( 39%  40 %)

----------


## deklarant_

**    28% ( , ):
0.375  - 165  ( 38%  39 %)
0.375  -165 ( 39%  40 %)
0.37*6*  - 220  ( 38%  39 %)
0.37*6*  -220 . ( 39%  40 %)

----------


## moryaha

0,375  0,5 , ...   ,      0,5 .  0,375    0,375.

----------

> 0,375  0,5 , ...   ,      0,5 .  0,375    0,375.


,    **

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    **


       0.375, :
*



			
				     0,5      1  2014    220 ,       ,     0,375 .
			
		

*
http://www.alcoexpert.ru/itnews/1906...20-rublej.html

----------

